# Crypt. Lutea



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I saw this crypt. in a planted-aquarium book that I have and happened to find one for five dollars at petland some two hours away from my house and bought it. I have a healthy planted tank and don't have any problems with any of my other plants. I separated out seven individual plants from the pot and planted them all 1/2" away from each other in the very front of my tank in a clear spot without obstuction from the light. They are in good plant soil and get fertilizer and CO2 (liquid and fermentation) every day. All the other "difficult" plant fare very well in this setup. But in the last four months, I have only gotten two new leaves per plant. 

I recently found another pot of four them and decided to experiment with a "Container-Pot" and grew them emersed. At first all the leaves except two melted off the four plants, but within a couple of day's they grew new ones. Now, two weeks later these emersed beauties have six leaves apiece and several buds.

I know emersed plants grow better (I have done this with several plants) but this difference is staggering. What gives? In my tank, my ph is 6.5, ammonia is 0ppm, nitrate is .5ppm. My hardness is neutral according to the strip-test I use. When I emersed them I put in two inches of the same substrate as in my tank and filled the water up to the top of the substrate and added two drops of some flowering violet fertilizer.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Lutea" is actuallly walkeri.

Atmospheric air has like 10-20X more Co2 than water. They just grow better emersed.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

i have teh same plant, and have seen this issue somewhere esle here, and yep, i moved it near my cO2 output and it has maybe 7 new leaves coming from the substrate now, and the larger lkeaves appear more healthy


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. The crypt. came with a ID tag, saying it was Crypt. Lutea though, rs79.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

That's nice but there's still no such species as Lutea. It's an old and invalid name and is a junior synonym of walkeri. Jans site shows when it was revised.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Such as life. Names die, and are reborn anew. I really don't know what it is. Doesn't anyone know of a Crypt that is light green/yellow and only something like one inch tall? Maybe Crypt. parva? I'm trying to get it to flower...


----------

